
Perl and Linguistics (1995) - zachrose
http://world.std.com/~swmcd/steven/perl/linguistics.html
======
smonff
This text is useful to understand how Perl _is_ a natural language and how you
can enjoy to use it in one of the possible ways that you are free to choose.

